# Has anyone used Behlen Qualasole?



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I'm wondering if anybody has experience with Behlen Qualasole?

It seems like a nice alternative and a real time saver to the traditional method of French polishing.

If you've used it, how does it actually compare to true French polishing, or other similar finishing methods?


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

I had never heard of this product before your post, have you tried it yet?


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

Mark, I haven't yet tried this product, and was hoping to get some feedback from someone who has used it. I have a project or two in mind for the future that might be suited for this finish.

Hopefully somebody will chime in with their personal take on this product from firsthand experience.


----------

